# Soap bag on LOOM.



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Ive seen a few people asking for a pattern for the soap in a bag, I've made a bunch on my small pink KK loom they take no time at all... theres no increases or decreases...its super easy, my 7 yr old neice helped me and made 3 by herself...wish I had a pic of one before I gave them away  I used 100% cotton


make an I cord about 10 inches long set aside
Ewrap cast on 
Ewrap 5 rows
fold up and make a cuff (put first row back up onto pegs)
Ewrap about 15-20 rows depending on size of soap bar (my husband uses WOODY'S soap and the bar is larger than reg soap)
bind off using the cinch method (like the top of a hat)
string Icod through the cuffed part and stitch cord together

Hope I was clear on my explanation... I CAN NOT read patterns so...


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

I have round looms but have never made anything with them. What size loom? I'm going to try and watch a You Tube on it to see if I can figure it out. What size does this little bag turn out to be?


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

I have just got a set of round looms and have only made hats so far. So thank you for this pattern, I'm going to make some as little gifts for a craft fair


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

great idea!
you could make wine bottle gift bags this way.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Jen said:


> Hi Ive seen a few people asking for a pattern for the soap in a bag, I've made a bunch on my small pink KK loom they take no time at all... theres no increases or decreases...its super easy, my 7 yr old neice helped me and made 3 by herself...wish I had a pic of one before I gave them away  I used 100% cotton
> 
> make an I cord about 10 inches long set aside
> Ewrap cast on
> ...


That is a cute idea...I am going to add that to my lists of "to do"s"...thanks


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

New at looming...How do you make an I cord?


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

use u-tube to show you how to make an I-cord


----------



## desireealan (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Sooner (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks! Have been a loomer for quite awhile but have not found the pattern for the soap bag. It sounds simple which is what I need. Again THANKS Sooner


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

desireealan said:


> New at looming...How do you make an I cord?


I suspect you don't really have to use and icord. you could really use anything to thread thru. Braid, singles, multiple singles, etc!


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

i-cord is done same as knitting,cast on three stitches and instead of turning and knitting back ,pull yarn round back firmly and keep going.give it a try and you will soon figure it.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

hi, it's a small bag, maybe 3-5 inches long and only about 4 inches round...if you find a hat video its really the same idea just a much smaller level. I use the smallest of the round looms its a pink or peach color. It's the same one used for baby booties. I will make another when I have a few. The ones we have in the house at the moment are all in use


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

hey fatkitty, do you like using the loom?? does the hat look as though it's been knitted?? I've thought about getting a loom but don't have any idea about which one to get?? a Martha Stewart or one from Walmart??


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> hey fatkitty, do you like using the loom?? does the hat look as though it's been knitted?? I've thought about getting a loom but don't have any idea about which one to get?? a Martha Stewart or one from Walmart??


Hi Dot...I make beautiful things with my looms I have all sizes. I have Knifty Knitter and D.A. looms. Martha's looms seem VERY expensive and there are A LOT of pieces that you need to put together, seems like more work than fun but I have never used one just looked. I will post some photos of my loomed items.


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

lovey said:


> desireealan said:
> 
> 
> > New at looming...How do you make an I cord?
> ...


Betcha the $ .99 ribbon at Joanns or Micheals would work great, didn't even think about using ribbon or something else other than an Icord...good idea!


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Another option is to knit tulle along with the yarn so it's more of a scrubbie kind. DH has requested tulle in his next one lol


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have Josie who looks like your sweet little one. The afghans look knitted. I think I might try a loom and see how it works for me. I've heard that MS looms are a pain and come apart easily. So I think I'll get another brand and see how I like it. Walmart's loom would be easy to return , s hould I not like it. Thanks for the info


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

jen, this soap bag would also make a nice little pouch to put small knitting accessories in--stitch makers, rubber stoppers for needles, etc. Nice idea


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Jen: that blue afghan is beautiful! What yarn/colors did you use and what loom?


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

dotcarp2000 said:


> hey fatkitty, do you like using the loom?? does the hat look as though it's been knitted?? I've thought about getting a loom but don't have any idea about which one to get?? a Martha Stewart or one from Walmart??


Hi, I have just got the basic round looms from Amazon so have only just started playing with them. The Martha Stewart ones are quite expensive here (UK) and I didn't want to pay a lot and find I didn't use them. I have done a baby hat which looks ok but I think I need to learn what type of yarn to use and when to use it double etc. I have made the soap bag and the i cord - u-tube is good for this. Also have discovered a few different stitches which I am keen to try out. I will post pics in a while and see what people think. I'm a bit worried it may be a passing fad but we will see


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

fabiana said:


> Jen: that blue afghan is beautiful! What yarn/colors did you use and what loom?


Hi Fab, Thats a stash-ghan...it is my all time favorite. It is EXTRA long and snuggly (my DH is 6'4") I even wrapped satin at the end closest to my face  If you know what particular color you are talking about I may know which yarn it is. Most of the yarns are acrylic but theres a few stripes of alpaca and some wool-ease theres also a mohair. I ONLY handwash this baby.

The afghan is done on a DA Loom (Hi Isela! She's a member here.)


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Jen: thanks for your response. That stash-ghan is Heirloom quality. I can see why you handwash it. I bet with the alpaca, wool-ease, and mohair it is superwarm. Just Beautiful!!


----------



## Jen (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you...I'm blushing lol


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh cool!


----------



## Earline Marini (Jun 11, 2014)

I love this soap bag. It will be easy to make. I think I would crochet a string about 10 to 12 inches. I know how to make a I-cord. For me I don't like the thickened of the I-cord. Thank You for a wonderful pattern.


----------



## Earline Marini (Jun 11, 2014)

I would not get the Wal mart loom if the pegs looked like a crochet hook. They are no good. They break easy. Get them at Michael. They have good quality.


----------

